

Node.js, The Bad Parts - rowanseymour
https://medium.com/@ivanguardado/node-js-the-bad-parts-b4b9d23ef7e2

======
CmonDev
In the end of the day, it's just a glorified Reactor Pattern implementation,
leveraging web APIs and some package management:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern#Limitations](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern#Limitations)

